# TDA8920 o TDA8950 PCB



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 7, 2011)

Alguien tendra por ahi un PCB para un TDA8920BJ en single sided. Adjunto un PDF que contiene version a doble cara. Parece un integrado interesante puesto que trabaja en clase D. Segun algunas datasheet libera 210W y otras dicen que 180W en modo bridge trabajando a 24v+-. Por su clase debe trabajar muy frio y requiere una fuente no muy grande (puesto que poseen eficiencias de hasta 90% y mas debe requerir como 4 amperes). 

Tambien seria interesante el TDA8950 que desarrolla 300W a 37V+-. con atribtos propios de la misma clase y sorprendentemete me cuesta la mitad que el TDA8920. (AG Electronica. México).

Por otro lado si alguien por ahi pudera postear un cursito para calcular inductancias explicado con manzanitas o palitos y bolitas. Pues creo que no serviria a muchos de nosotros que tenemos las neuronas de adorno.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 7, 2011)

Más de una vez vi este tipo de integrados y sigo desconfiando severamente de que sea cierto...es decir, en clase D se puedne lograr altas potencias sin necesidad de disipar mucho calor...

pero el problema radica en que SI se debe drenar la corriente y no creo que un empaque de ese tipo drene 2 canales de 80Watts que si a la salida tiene unos digamos...20V como mucho estamos hablando de 4A casi contínuos con algunos piquitos mayores...yeso por 2 canales...8A en ese empaquesito...

yo desconfio que sea cierto


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 7, 2011)

Pues mira, desde una vision meramente empirica y sin mayor animo de generar polemica, un triac de 4 amperes a 127v switchea 508W en un encapsulado to-220 con un disipador modesto. El TDA7294 tiene unas patitas delgadas (creo que mas delgadas que el TDA2005) y opera a 80W. Muchos modulos STK tienen unas patitas de lo mas delgadas.

Podria decirte que tambien me causa sorpresa, que en el fondo tambien es desconfiar. Pero me gustaria armarlo para salir de dudas. No es falta de respeto a tu experiencia ni a la de nadie mas, al contrario te agradezco tu atención a este tema.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

Haber comparar un triac que es un elemento de conmutaciòn con un amplificador te descalifica por completo y pone en evidencia tu nulidad en electrònica.

Por otro lado el TDA8920 se anuncia como 2X80W funcionando con alimentaciòn -+27V con una carga de 4 ohm entrega unos 70W lo cual es muy realista ya que un amplificador discreto como el Texas con 55V de fuente y 4ohm de carga  entrega 70W RMS de muy buena calidad y que entregue en modo BTL 110W a 0.5% de distorciòn y 140w a 10% es màs que realista, ya que esta limitando la corriente ya que ha 8 ohm debera entregas esa potencia declarada y lo hace a 4 ohms en definitiva para cada canal a 70W para 55V da una corriente de 1.3A x canal lo cual no es ninguna barbaridad y la misma para los 110/140W es totalemente aceptable 

Todo eso indica que los datos son fidedignos


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Haber comparar un triac que es un elemento de conmutaciòn con un amplificador te descalifica por completo y pone en evidencia tu nulidad en electrònica.



Pandacba. La clase D trabaja por conmutación. El TDA8920 trabaja en  clase D. En esta clase los transistores operan por modulación del ancho  de pulso y pasan de estados de conducción y no conducción sin terminos  medios. Por esta causa no requieren disipadores muy grandes, incluso a  veces no los emplean.  Asi que mi comparación con un triac es mas  adecuada de lo que tu piensas.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 14, 2011)

Se perfectamente como trabaja un Clase D, como para que tu me vengas a ayunar, igualmente son incomparables, la naturaleza de los mismos lo hace asi, un mosfet que también se utilza para conmutación no lo puedo comparar, con un Triac, ya que si tu comparaciòn fuera posible como tu la ves se utilizaria, en amplificadores, pero no se puede porque es otra costa, que tal si te comparo un tiratron?, también trabaja en conmutación y es superiro a los triac y a los mosfet, pero porque trabaje en conmutaciòn cabe la comparaciòn?

Cuando aprendas más de eléctroica, lo entenderas antes no

Y te digo esto porque se de que hablo 

Fijate que como sabras que tras la mala comparación luego pones dudas de que sea o no y yo explique que tales dudas no caben, si realmetne tuvieras los conocimintos necesarios no hubieras dudadao

En otro lado de las cosas la duda planteada era si era capaz de manejar esa cantidad de corriente y no se hablo de potencia alli es donde no cabe tu mal ejemplo comparativo, te hablan de una cosa y salis con otra para luego terminar diciendo casi lo mimso, poco coherente eso

Alli la diferencia vos dudas y yo puedo afirmar, si lo entendes bien, si no dejalo.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 14, 2011)

Conozco la fisica de los transistores y sus diferencias en sustratos, regiones, dopajes, sus estados, etc. Puedo diferenciarlos de un triac o un scr. Mi punto de comparación no es su funcionamiento, sino que al trabajar en conducción y no conducción absolutas reducen su disipación. Pueden de este modo entregar mayores corrientes en empaques mas discretos.

Mi duda respecto a si ese integrado puede entregar esa corriente tiene su origen en que en mi experiencia muchos integrados suelen sobreestimar sus capacidades. De este modo encuentras hojas de datos actualizadas que exponen valores inferiores a los que presentaban anteriormente.

Yo no estudie electronica de manera formal. Pero eso no significa que sea un total ignorante o no tenga interes en ello. Y la verdad que llegues tu a declarar la nulidad de mi conocimiento me ofende. Yo mismo se que tengo muchas lagunas en temas en concreto, pero la mofa sobra. Esa parte personal del mensaje simplemente es irritante y me parece inecesaria.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 14, 2011)

Dejen de pelear por favor, muchachos!! seamos positivos ..
Termino de conocer dicho integrado , hace bastante que espero un clase D integrado , me fascina dicha tecnologia!!
si lo consigo a precio razonable ... lo armo inmediatamente, despues les digo si las patas aguantan o no ....
Por lo pronto, y como hago siempre , reforzaré las pistas con un cable estañado a ellas en los caminos criticos.
Aqui hay un calculador de inductancias :
http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 17, 2011)

Saludos Antonio. Muchas gracias por el calculador de inductancia. Espero que este post termine dando buenos frutos o al menos experiencia valiosa para todos. En la primera oportunidad tambien me propongo armar algun prototipo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2011)

La corriente que maneja este CI antonio esta dentro de los valores normales para este tipo de esquemas, se comete un error cuando se piensa en la corriente que drenan los pines de un CI amplificador y es que esa corriene no es constante, primero porque no se lo utilza todo el tiempo al màximo del volumen, en segundo termino porque el sonido es una señal analògica varible por lo que el promedio de corriente en funciòn del tiempo es menor que la instantanea y es por ello que puede hacerlo perfectamente. De echo se ve de acuerdo a la hoja de datos del primero que su potencia esta limitada y por lo tanto decir que da tal o cual potencia es descabellado.

Por otro lado pocos saben leer y entender las hojas de datos, hay unos CI para autos que te anunciann que entregan 30-45W X 4, y creen que es real nadie se toma la molesita de leer los llamaoa a las notatas ni informarse que es la potencia bajo la norma EIAC, la que se hace con una señal cuadrada, lo que implica que es del doble de lo que dara en la práctica en potencia RMS y esa ya esta más acorde cuando se lee potencia total del dispotivo 80W y no la locura de suponer 140 a 180W.

Yo no peleo ni discuto expongo las razónes técnicas de lo qu digo, habra quienes lo entendera, bien y habra queine no alla ellos...


----------



## frankzy (Oct 20, 2011)

Aqui le posteo un pcb para eagle...no le he probado, pero podemos aventurarnos y ver si el tda de phillips es lo que dice ser.., solo cabe señalar que el pcb lo obtuve de el foro DIY Audio, de lengua inglesa. Saludos!

Aqui le posteo un pcb para eagle...no le he probado, pero podemos aventurarnos y ver si el tda de phillips es lo que dice ser.., solo cabe señalar que el pcb lo obtuve de el foro DIY Audio, de lengua inglesa. Saludos! ...


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 31, 2011)

frankzy dijo:


> Aqui le posteo un pcb para eagle...no le he probado, pero podemos aventurarnos y ver si el tda de phillips es lo que dice ser.., solo cabe señalar que el pcb lo obtuve de el foro DIY Audio, de lengua inglesa. Saludos! ...





Saludos compañero frankzy

Una sugerencia, estaria bien que subieras el pcb en un formato mas comun (pdf, jpg, captura de pantalla) ya que en mi caso no dispongo del programa para poder abrirlo  y realmente me gustaria echarle un vistazo.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2011)

Fausto, puedes ver un pcb diseñado por el fabricante y que es que deberia seguirse ya que ese esta probado, y funciona 100% es muy simple baja la hoja de datos del CI, esta en la página 20 del datasheet, con toda una serie de datos y consideraciones muy útiles e importantes


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Fausto, puedes ver un pcb diseñado por el fabricante y que es que deberia seguirse ya que ese esta probado, y funciona 100% es muy simple baja la hoja de datos del CI, esta en la página 20 del datasheet, con toda una serie de datos y consideraciones muy útiles e importantes



Saludos Compañero

Lo que pasa es que nunca he realizado un pcb de doble faz, pense que este pcb seria de una sola cara, ya que ando teniendo ganas a estos integrados. Por ahi hay un hilo del compañero Ferchito con el TDA7490, el cual dice que funciona muy bien, peeeero, tampoco hay pcb, estoy peleandome con el pcb wizard para hacer un pcb para el TDA7490, pero no me esta quedando muy estetico que digamos, tan pronto lo termine y quede bien, amenazo con publicarlo.

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2011)

El TDA7490 es una amplificador clase AB mentras que los aqui mencinados son clsase D, si te bajas las hojas de datos del  TDA7490, como en el caso menciolnado hay un pcba propuesto por el fabricante.
Por lo visto no tenes una pizca de curiosidad, si la tuvieras te habrias dado cuenta que en las hojas que te digo esta el pcba.
Bajate las hojas de datos, y luego recien pregunta o pedi cosas.


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El TDA7490 es una amplificador clase AB mentras que los aqui mencinados son clsase D, si te bajas las hojas de datos del  TDA7490, como en el caso menciolnado hay un pcba propuesto por el fabricante.
> Por lo visto no tenes una pizca de curiosidad, si la tuvieras te habrias dado cuenta que en las hojas que te digo esta el pcba.
> Bajate las hojas de datos, y luego recien pregunta o pedi cosas.



Saludos 

Me gustaria darte la razón en lo que dices,  pero le creo mas a ST, el TDA7490 si es clase D, pero de todos modos, gracias por tus acertadas sugerencias  supongo que soy demasiado distraido y faltó de curiosidad. Supongo que en tí todo es acertado.

Ademas *nunca *pedí o sugerí, que se me diera un PCB ya hecho, en mi mensaje menciono claramente que estoy haciendo uno, de cualquier manera, se nota la buena vibra de tu parte  Si en algún momento es desacertado mi mensaje o cualquier otro, siempre se tiene la posibilidad de ignorarlo y seguirse de largo.

Por cierto deberias de poner una *pizca* de atención y mejorar la ortografia de tus mensajes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 7, 2011)

Hola pandita, antonio.

Saludos hace un poco mas de 2 dias no venia por aqui!, panda el TDA7490 es clase D, 2x25W single ended y 1x50W en BTL, por ahí habia un tema que hablaba de él, yo tambientengo este integrado y uno que otro TDA8920BJ, pero pienso que aunque el 7490 es de menor potencia final si presenta mejor desarrollo de la amplificación que el TDA8920BJ, este último ofrece un sonido algo "mordido", tal vez sea mi impreso o tal vez sea asi pero no lo creo los suecos no se descachan tanto.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 9, 2011)

Fausto, Ferchito, si el TDA7490 es un clase D, hubo un error, quedo la ventana de edición habierta, y era una respuesta que no tenia nada que ver por aqui, y no hacia referencia a este integrado.

Se mesclaron las respuestas, les pido disculpas, quedo aqui toda mal y donde debia estar nada, no es la primera vez que pasa.


----------



## YIROSHI (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola compañeros, alguien armo el TDA8920BJ 2x 100W pero para mi llega Max 90W x Canal, estoy terminandolo  de ensamblar con este PCB del TDA8920CJ del Dataset que adjunto, con una fuente de +/-30V DC semi-blindada vamos haber que tal suena y les comento.

Saludos.


----------



## obregon (Jul 22, 2012)

juanministrador dijo:


> Alguien tendra por ahi un PCB para un TDA8920BJ en single sided. Adjunto un PDF que contiene version a doble cara. Parece un integrado interesante puesto que trabaja en clase D. Segun algunas datasheet libera 210W y otras dicen que 180W en modo bridge trabajando a 24v+-. Por su clase debe trabajar muy frio y requiere una fuente no muy grande (puesto que poseen eficiencias de hasta 90% y mas debe requerir como 4 amperes).
> 
> Tambien seria interesante el TDA8950 que desarrolla 300W a 37V+-. con atribtos propios de la misma clase y sorprendentemete me cuesta la mitad que el TDA8920. (AG Electronica. México).
> 
> Por otro lado si alguien por ahi pudera postear un cursito para calcular inductancias explicado con manzanitas o palitos y bolitas. Pues creo que no serviria a muchos de nosotros que tenemos las neuronas de adorno.


vos lo hicistes ese ampli?,en la configuracion BTL o PUENTE la masa de entrada de señal ba aislada de los operacionales de entrada del propio CI como figura en la hoja de datos?,sacame esa duda.Saludos,Luis!!!


----------



## SA7AN (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola a todos, Estoy probando amplificadores de diversas clases y de la mayor potencia posible, ya que tengo una banda y como que en los ensayos mi teclado se va quedando cada vez mas y mas abajo con los equipos que usan mis guitarristas y la animalezca forma de tocar de mi baterista,
Les comento que empeze armandome una cajita potenciada con 4 tda 2050 y 4 parlantes de 50w (5") era bastante compacta y ruidosa, pero llego a quedarme chica, entonces pase a armarme un ampli con stk 4231 (2x100) pero tenia el problema de calentarse como el infierno a grandes potencias.
Entonces me di cuenta que debia probar algo mas, Encontre los tda7294 y 7293 y me arme un par (con tda7294) y como que me gustaron, con proteccion por sobretemperatura y por lo compactos que son (logre hacer unas pcb de 5x5cm). pero aun necesito mas potencia, estoy queriendo probar estos integrados en btl, pero el btl nunca me convencio del todo...
Asi que buscando por aqui y por alla mi hermano se compro un equipo panasonic, livianito como una pluma (tiene fuente switching) y una buena potencia, y lo mas importante con un par de disipadores de 5x5cm,, para mi sorpresa el equipo usa unos nuevos tda digitales, Asi que entre a revolver la web y encontre un integrado de muy buena potencia que me gustaria probar.

Disculpen la historia, voy al grano...
Alguien tiene un pcb que funcione para los tda digitales?
Yo quiero armarme uno con el TDA8954 que se anuncia como un amplificador de clase D de 210w por canal o btl de 420 watts,
Y les pido ayuda porque nunca le di mucha bolilla a la electronica digital ya que no pense que podria servirme para audio y resulta que ahora son lo mejor que hay...
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.

P/D: Deberian dejar de pelearse por cosas sin sentido, y lo comento porque al leer todo el post encontre mas discursiones sin sentido que ayudas. aceptenlo, nadie tiene el conocimiento supremo (porque a mi entender esa fue la cuestion de la pelea) todos vamos aprendiendo con nuestra experiencia y deberiamos ayudarnos en vez de reprocharnos. (hay un dicho que dice que "_El tonto no aprende ni de sus propios errores, el inteligente aprende de sus propios errores y el sabio aprende de los errores de los demás_." este foro no esta echo para tontos, esta echo para inteligentes que quieren llegar a ser sabios, sean mas sabios y menos tontos muchachos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 16, 2013)

SA7AN dijo:


> Estoy probando amplificadores de diversas clases y *de la mayor potencia posible*....
> Alguien tiene un pcb que funcione para los tda digitales?



Para potencias exageradas, te recomiendo el *aporte de Ejtagle* (ojo, solo uso personal, *nada comercial*)

Si no te convence el clase D, entonces mira la *WIKI del foro*, que hay varios amplis.

Saludos.


----------



## ventoar (Nov 10, 2013)

Hace un rato lei la pagina 1 de este tema, vi la discucion acerca del funcionamiento del amplificador clase D y si realmente podia disipar la potencia y drenar la corriente que supuestamente la hoja de datos decia, tambiien lei una comparacion con triac y otros elementos de conmutación, le voy a contar mi experiencia personal con respecto a elementos de conmutacion.
Hace mas de 10 años que diseño dispositivos de control de potencia, mas especificamente al control de motores, me parece perfecta la comparacion entre un integrado de estas caracteristicas y un elemento de conmutacion como lo es un mosfet en corte conduccion como lo expresa el clase D, personalmente diseñe equipo que controlan potencias de 20KW con frecuencias portadoras de 80KHz y los trasnsitores son del tamaño de dos dedos de una mano, en clase D la disipacion de potencia predomina en el estado de conduccion del transistor en donde la potencia el la tension eficas al cuadrado sobre la resistencia del sustrato (MOSFET), pero cuando las frecuencias de portadora son altas, hay una disipacion extra en lo pasos de conduccion a corte y corte a conducción, ya que estas transiciones no son instantaneas, depende de la calidad del transisitor y de los tiempos de subida y bajada que están especificados en las hojas de datos, Los integrados TDA de clase D, tienen puentes completos comandados por drivers (como por ejemplo el IR2110), son transistores mosfet, en su mayoria, otros pueden traer otras tecnologias de dopaje pelicular, control de subida y bajada,etc, que se van logrando con el aumento de la tecnologia de fabricación. No me sorprende para nada que un integrado de pines muy finos pueda manejar altas potencias como por ejemplo 200W, las corriente que se calculan deben ser valores eficaces, no continuos, las hojas de datos muestran valores de corrientes eficaces para una forma de onda SENOIDAL, que suele ser un valor muy parecido para señal de audio de componente media 0, porque la senal de audio como todos sabemos se puede descomponer en componentes frecunciales haciendole la transformada de fourier. 

Concluyo que la comparacion entre un TDA y un elemento como un mosfet es perfecta, es mas, los tda clase D internamente tienen elementos de conmutación que responden en frecuencia como por ejemplos MOSFET o BJT de baja Cbe y baja Cce, también internamente tienen redes de ayuda a la conmutación para asegurar que del corte a la conducción y viceversa lo haga a través de una región de potencia segura.

espero haber contribuido con el conocimiento, que ese es el objetivo de un foro, mas haya de discutir a ver quien tiene la razón o a ver quien sabe mas, saludos


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 7, 2013)

Gracias por responder amigos, pero me referia a amplificadores integrados...
Ya que con los transistores estoy medio en 0...
De todas formas ya me lanze por un diseño de videorokola con c5200 y a1943...
En vista de que estos tda son dificiles de conseguir por estas tierras y parecen bastante sensibles respecto al diseño del pcb t demas.
De todas formas gracias...


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Mar 6, 2016)

Se que esta un poco viejo el tema pero agarre unas vacaciones en el trabajo y empece a elaborar el pcb para el TDA8920, haber que les parece


----------



## Zet@ (May 9, 2016)

Buenas tardes!
 Llego a mi un bafle potenciado de la linea Behringer. Etapa activa doble. Amplificador lm3836 para el driver,  con hasta 60 watts rms max,  con su respectivo crossover. Y un TDA8954 de montaje superficial en puente. Potencia de salida medida con +-40 voltios 300 watts rms. Con limitador de señal,  para evitar llegar a distorsionar y sobre exigir al IC. Segun datasheet se pueden obtener hasta 420 watts de este IC pero a costa de mayor temperatura y distorsion. Pero por lo que pude prober este IC como esta dispuesto en este equipo suena una barbaridad!. Aunque la reduccion del tamaño del gabinete no ayuda mucho como para poder aprovechar al 100 % la capacidad de este ic en este bafle. Por ello,  probe la etapa de potencia con un bafle externo de 15 pulgadas de 400 watts rms y una sensiblidad de 98 db,  hecho en madera. Y la verdad ahi pude notar todas las virtudes de este componente. Y la verdad suena excelente! Una definicion de las frecuencias increible. Tipico de los clase D! Aunque por acá  no consigo los tda8954,  estoy trabajando para montar unas etapas con el hermano menor de este el tda8950. Aunque aun tengo que realizar una fuente que me entregue 600 watts para dos etapas en puente, con todas las protecciones posibles y que sea lo mas compacta posible. Ah y usando componenetes que no sean de montaje superficial y con placas de una sola cara. Difícil,  tal vez. Imposible, jamás! Recomendado,  solo para algunos.


----------



## Cdma System (May 9, 2016)

sería bueno si le podes hacer ingeniería inversa y con los valores de los componentes ya que es una placa funcionando

Ojo que el 8950 no es compatible pin a pin si mal no recuerdo


----------



## aleosc (Jun 14, 2017)

saludos adjunto lo siguiente


----------



## SA7AN (Sep 21, 2018)

SATANCHIA6 dijo:


> Se que esta un poco viejo el tema pero agarre unas vacaciones en el trabajo y empece a elaborar el pcb para el TDA8920, haber que les parece


Interesante PCB lo ha podido probar..?
De ser así podría pasar el pdf para utilizar los integrados que tengo parados (reciclados). Gracias...


----------

